# Killington Avalanche..



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha. i didnt know moguls could break loose and cause an avalanche.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like between the snowmaking and snowfall, shit just collapsed


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

that is wild! i have only been there once on a day trip, you need a week to explore that mountain...


----------



## gogetadbl (Oct 4, 2008)

I just read about that here: killingtonblog.com - Killington Vermont News, Views, and Information


----------

